

Ask HN: Most recognizable founders your respect - tomasien

Hey guys, I'm about to launch a game for iOS where you spell words from letters that move around the screen (letterlasso.com).<p>For launch, I'm making a level that is all recognizable tech founders, and I realized that founders that I know are probably different than the founders others know.<p>Who are the most recognizable founders you respect? (Skip Page, Zuck, Jobs, Woz, Gates)
======
obtuse_marginal
On yesterday's horrible news I would have to add Aaron Swartz who for all of
us gave more than he took. RIP.

------
OafTobark
Elon Musk

------
drean
Jack Dorsey (Twitter founder)

Letterlasso is a great name for such a game.

~~~
simantel
I think Evan Williams and Biz Stone are pretty well-known too (not just
Dorsey).

I'd also add Sergey Brin, Larry Ellison, and Paul Allen, off the top of my
head.

